# pike island ???



## Paul_76 (Dec 31, 2006)

Anyone been down there ? Is it all blown out from all this rain ? The big question does the bait shop have minnies now ? I may try it in the morning .


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Go to this site in the morning and I'm guessing it should already be up to 17',
http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reports/lourpt.txt or for real up to the minute flow rates, check out this one http://newweb.erh.noaa.gov/ahps2/ri...&data[]=hydrograph&submit=Make+my+River+Page!
The first site is only updated in the morning.....usually, occasionally later in the day also, but not often.
Now the second one will not show Pike Island, but trust me, they are usually only one or two foot apart. Also, once it hits 17', they are next to impossible to fish, and New Cumberland is supposed to top out tomorrow at about 22' I believe. I hope these help ya. I live in Canton and hate to drive all the way down there for nothing. A friend caught 3 big ones down at Cumberland on Tuesday, of course the water was at a normal level.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I bought some minnows last week, he had plenty, I usally call first to make sure he is going to be open. The phone # is 740-859-2011


----------



## gar (Mar 21, 2005)

was down there on thursday and water level was fine.as far as the bait shop hes closed on weds and thurs 8-5 pm i believe is his operating hours


----------



## Paul_76 (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks for the info guys . I did go both saturday & sunday only because the wife was helping her sister with there new house . Saturday @ 17+ feet it was still fishable & I got fish but sunday @20+ feet it was a pain to deal with all the flooting wood . I did see afew fish caught sunday but I didnt get any .


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

At 20' Pike Island is still fishable. I used to fish it all the time at the level,especially in the winter and spring. You can't fish the pier when its that high, I never do anyways. You need to go on down stream further. My biggest walleye out of the Ohio River, just over 10 lbs, came with a water level of 21'. When it gets to about 25' its a waste of time. Pike Islands prime levels are 14'-18'.

Here is a link for Pike Island water levels and various other areas on the eastern Ohio River. Just clikc the Pike Island dot.
http://newweb.erh.noaa.gov/ahps2/index.php?wfo=pbz

Jake


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

where the heck fire is pike island sounds like my kind of place. old man river on the riseand i think i just put on 10/12 to much work not a eought fish.


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Pike Island dam is near Yorkville, OH, in Jefferson County.


----------

